# Looking for mint Huffy Thunder Road



## jrcarz (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi
Looking for mint Huffy Thunder Road #4 ( Grey Fenders) and # 54.  Must have the Number Plates and say Huffy on the seat.  P M me with what you have.
Thank You


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 7, 2018)

Anything out there for sale?


----------



## jrcarz (Aug 12, 2018)

Still looking for a nice one.  I have attached a picture, have Paypal ready to buy. I can also be reached by text or phone at 847-401-1332. 
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Aug 25, 2018)

Still looking for a real nice Thunder Road with number plates
 You can reach me at 847-401-1332 or P.M. me. 
Thanks


----------



## carbon8 (Sep 10, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/huffy-thun...297411?hash=item25fbdc2083:g:ZqEAAOSwqRBbQRc6


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 15, 2018)

Still looking . 
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Dec 19, 2018)

Still Looking for Thunder Road number 4


----------

